
Ask HN: Looking for mentor - ejanus
I have been coding and learning for the past 15 months. Before now coding was my hobby for years. My intention is to change  career. However, I have gone for 2 interviews in the last 2 weeks without success. They mentioned my code quality. I take it as an opportunity to improve and advance myself further. Being self-taught I have decided to polish and code  professionally. Last 2 interviews were C lang and Lisp. I want to focus on C Lang(maybe C++ along the way). 
If you have time to review and comment codes in C Lang and also assign intermediate project assignments then you are the one I am looking for. 
Please accept to mentor me.
======
mathgeek
What level of developer/engineer have you been applying for? My guess is that
you should be aiming for junior positions (which can be hard to find).

Your first mentor is usually going to be whoever your coworkers are in a
junior position. That's just how the industry works.

I recommend something like [https://www.gitbook.com/book/lefticus/cpp-best-
practices/det...](https://www.gitbook.com/book/lefticus/cpp-best-
practices/details)

~~~
brudgers
Another classic is _Code Complete_ , but it's not a free ebook.

~~~
ejanus
I will look for it.

------
brudgers
While waiting for an individual to step up, it might be worth seeking feedback
on StackExchange's Code Review site. So long as the code works before posting,
it often provides insightful reviews by experienced professionals:

[https://codereview.stackexchange.com/](https://codereview.stackexchange.com/)

Good luck.

~~~
ejanus
Thanks. I would check that out.

------
karjaluoto
You might be able to find help on Officehours. Perhaps in the Technology
category:
[https://officehours.io/categories/technology](https://officehours.io/categories/technology)

